# whats the best cutter



## hardworker09 (Jul 31, 2010)

what is the best cutter to add toa cycle of tren hex ?? idk if its clomid clenturibol, winstrol, dnp or cytomel 3


----------



## unclem (Jul 31, 2010)

var, if your bf% is low.


----------



## hardworker09 (Jul 31, 2010)

oh wow lol really anavar what about turanabol is that just as good ???


----------



## unclem (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah thats a good choice , dont know to much about that one , only taken a few times.


----------



## hardworker09 (Jul 31, 2010)

k kool cause i just ordered some from my buddy im getting like 125pills at 10 mg for sinced i know him for 135 but ishould take like 50 mgs a day right ??


----------



## unclem (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah very good dose to start with. i used higher but been taking gear awhile though youll see a difference if bf is low ,oh, your low, nevermind.


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah i do have a good low body fat but right now im at 221 at like 9% i have good abs but i wanna be at like 240 with with 5% do u think with that cycle i can do it ?


----------

